# Old colony correctional center



## AMA (Oct 8, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any inside information on this facility? Thanks.

AMA


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I heard it's just like the show OZ only everyone talks like Mark Walberg in the Departed.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Be nice people, AMA is a friend.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Go rob a bank, get caught, get all the inside information you need.


----------

